# Home Made Pizza Night



## BigJim

Awwww man, that looks fantastic!


----------



## SeniorSitizen

BigJim said:


> Awwww man, that looks fantastic!


Thanks, and i like the way she thinks. She says 1 packet of yeast makes enough dough for 2 pizzas so 1 goes in the freezer to be baked a later date.


----------



## roughneck

Great looking pie. 
I screwed up my diet on Friday night, I stuck a couple frozen pizzas on the grill for dinner.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

roughneck said:


> Great looking pie.
> I screwed up my diet on Friday night, I stuck a couple frozen pizzas on the grill for dinner.


I'm betting your grill is a lot more fancy hi dollar than mine. I wouldn't trust myself to attempt that on mine. Tell us more in case I want to try that in the summer when the outdoor temperature is about 110°F.


----------



## wooleybooger

The only time I tried grilling pizza was on my Weber kettle. The top was perfect, the bottom didn't even make good ashes. :vs_laugh:


----------



## roughneck

SeniorSitizen said:


> I'm betting your grill is a lot more fancy hi dollar than mine. I wouldn't trust myself to attempt that on mine. Tell us more in case I want to try that in the summer when the outdoor temperature is about 110°F.


Just the pellet smoker I bought from dicks sporting goods. Set the temperature to whatever the package calls for and lay the pizza on the grate.
The trick is to keep moving the pizza. Grills aren’t consistent and have a lot of hot/cold spots. I do about a quarter turn every 5 minutes.


----------



## wooleybooger

roughneck said:


> Grills aren’t consistent and have a lot of hot/cold spots. I do about a quarter turn every 5 minutes.


I laid charcoal around the perimeter of my kettle and put my pizza stone on the grill to even out the temp. Worked too. The pizza was evenly burnt across the bottom side.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Hey rough, i was right. i won't be trying that on my 13 dollar 1970's PK.:biggrin2:


----------



## roughneck

SeniorSitizen said:


> Hey rough, i was right. i won't be trying that on my 13 dollar 1970's PK.:biggrin2:


Lol it’s time for an upgrade! I have 2 pork butts cooking as we speak, one with sweet rub, the other Mexican style carne asada. Should be ready right about 4:00.


----------



## roughneck

wooleybooger said:


> I laid charcoal around the perimeter of my kettle and put my pizza stone on the grill to even out the temp. Worked too. The pizza was evenly burnt across the bottom side.


Probably the stone got too hot too fast. Did the crust stick to the stone?


----------



## wooleybooger

roughneck said:


> Probably the stone got too hot too fast. Did the crust stick to the stone?


No slid right off. Was a frozen pizza probably still frozen when I put it on if that what the directions called for.


----------



## roughneck

wooleybooger said:


> No slid right off. Was a frozen pizza probably still frozen when I put it on if that what the directions called for.


Well, even if it was burnt at least it didn’t stick. At least you had that going. 
Pizza stones soak up heat like mad. Maybe load your grill only half of what you did before. A little heat goes a long way.


----------



## wooleybooger

*@roughneck*

Yeah that would be the thing to do.


----------



## CaptTom

The secret to baking a pizza is a very hot oven, on some sort of thermal mass (like a pizza stone.) A traditional Blodgett pizza oven in a pizzeria is usually set around 650F. The entire floor of the oven is a dense material like a pizza stone.

The closer you can get to that, be it in your home oven, a grill or a brick pizza oven, the better.


----------



## Startingover

Hmmm, who put the mushrooms on? Looks like her half is a skimpy half. Im betting she planned to let you have the lions share.


----------



## Bud9051

Well, since I'm pretty much locked down now, all the shopping I need and the family needs is done, I picked up some yeast and more flour with that pizza receipt top of my list. Love pizza and if I'm going to die I might as well die happy.

I have sausage, pepperoni, onions, AND Mushrooms for toppings. I use a squeeze bottle of pizza sauce and lots of mozzarella cheese. Tomorrow, I'll let you know.

Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Startingover said:


> Hmmm, who put the mushrooms on? Looks like her half is a skimpy half. Im betting she planned to let you have the lions share.
> 
> 
> View attachment 590927


There was some serious discussion about that half center line. One of her yuckky mushroom slices was 0.0055" over the center line and when i complained she scooted it back.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Bud9051 said:


> Well, since I'm pretty much locked down now, all the shopping I need and the family needs is done, I picked up some yeast and more flour with that pizza receipt top of my list. Love pizza and if I'm going to die I might as well die happy.
> 
> I have sausage, pepperoni, onions, AND Mushrooms for toppings. I use a squeeze bottle of pizza sauce and lots of mozzarella cheese. Tomorrow, I'll let you know.
> 
> Bud


That's just about exactly what was on her half.


----------



## roughneck

My wife has always called mushrooms “fungus”. Gives me faces when I get them on pizza, steak, salads and burgers. Can’t stand them. 
Oddly enough she loves fried mushrooms though.


----------



## Old Thomas

Jealous, I love homemade pizza. Hot peppers make it perfect.


----------



## Startingover

Black olives are missing.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Startingover said:


> Black olives are missing.


On her half:vs_laugh: Once again I'm a meat and potatoes kid. But I can guarantee if she had some they would have been on it.


----------



## Bud9051

For years my work required me to drive all over the state which was interesting but restaurants were rare. One trip I was about 100 miles from home and needed something to eat. Most convenience stores will have sandwiches and if I dare a slice of pizza so I pulled into one, new to me.

When I glanced at the rotating pizza display the loaded option looked really good and fresh so I bought a couple of slices. Back in my car I ate them so I would not have to eat while driving. The pizza was outstanding so back in I went for two more. Whoever they have doing the cooking sure got my attention that little c-store became a must stop when I was down that way.

I won't tell you about the pieces of cardboard I have eaten.

Bud


----------



## Startingover

Daughter likes pineapple on pizza but she has a sweet tooth. I tried a piece and thought it was awful.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Startingover said:


> Daughter likes pineapple on pizza but she has a sweet tooth. I tried a piece and thought it was awful.


We're both with you on that one, but we do like pineapple honey mustard on a ham sandwich.


----------



## Startingover

I could eat a big ham sandwich right now! I’m not getting on a scale until life is back to normal. Every morning as I get dressed I wonder if today’s the day.....I can’t get into my clothes. I’m eating constantly laying in front of the TV


----------



## Missouri Bound

Startingover said:


> I could eat a big ham sandwich right now! I’m not getting on a scale until life is back to normal. Every morning as I get dressed I wonder if today’s the day.....I can’t get into my clothes. I’m eating constantly laying in front of the TV


Rules to live by:
1. Eat the sandwich....what else would you do with it.?
2. Throw out the scale....it's only numbers.
3. If you don't like the way you look or fit in your clothes.....get rid of mirrors and get clothes that fit you better.
4. Try sitting in front of the TV.


----------



## Nik333

I go out every day & feed half feral cats at an 8 acre property that was an old motel. It was demolished, so there's just a North wind, dirt, the cats & me.:wink2:
Why can't you go out? Just stay away from people or 6 ft. The Sheriff's deputies who are a little on the mean side here in the Wild West of No. Calif. don't say anything.


----------



## Startingover

Missouri, I’m going to print and frame your words of wisdom!


----------



## Missouri Bound

Nik333 said:


> I go out every day & feed half feral cats


You mean the bird killers?
Feral cats kill 40 to 50 birds a year.


----------



## LanterDan

This thread made me hungry. So I grilled a few myself tonight. I use a Webber kettle, directly on the grate.


----------



## Missouri Bound

LanterDan said:


> This thread made me hungry. So I grilled a few myself tonight. I use as Webber kettle, directly on the grates.


So what's the secret?
Years ago we had an ice storm that left us without electricity for a week.
I tried to make a pizza on the grill and it was inedible.
Crust was burnt before anything melted.....a total waste.

But the next morning we had burgers on the grill for breakfast....and that was something I could get used to.
I have a little story to go with the power outage. It was about 25° so I set a frozen pizza on the porch on the table. We had a few errands to run and when we got back the plastic was off, the cardboard was there but the pizza was entirely gone. I have no idea what happened to it. Nothing was shredded, no evidence of animals....but I suspect that is what happened.
Oh...and we live on 5 acres surrounded by wooden area on 3 sides.
If I had to guesss it would be raccoons....but it happened during the day.
Maybe one of the neighbors thought it was funny.


----------



## Startingover

Missouri, winter, if food was scarce its possible a raccoon. Do you have bears?


----------



## Missouri Bound

Startingover said:


> Missouri, winter, if food was scarce its possible a raccoon. Do you have bears?


I am in the Ozarks, right on the Missouri / Arkansas border.
I _have_ seen bears but not anywhere near my home.
The wildlife I have is deer, armadillos, turkeys and the usual birds of the Ozarks.
Also there is a gate on the porch and railings 3' high.
But one morning I opened up the front door and there was a deer standing on the porch. I guess they have some jumping ability. It was one of those "what the f**K" moments.


----------



## LanterDan

Missouri Bound said:


> So what's the secret?


It takes some practice, and I've definitely burnt a few learning. I also always make several small pizzas, so if I end up having to scrap one, it isn't a big deal.

Spread coals flat on one side of grill. Grill crust first, direct heat cover on, 40-60 sec. Crust will "bubble up." Remove crust, flip, flatten bubbles and build pizza on the grilled side. Place back on direct hear, cover on, ~60 sec. Slide to indirect side, for another 60-90 sec. Rotate two or three times, but be quick and try to keep the cover on. 

I do get a little charring on the bottom of the crust, but I don't find it objectionable, or too different that what comes out of a real wood fired pizza oven. I've attached a few more photos of this process. 

I've adapted the process from Jamie Purviance's "Real Grilling" cookbook.


----------



## Startingover

Bet it’s delicious.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Being that dough recipe makes 2 pizzas she freezes one and today it was sausage with mushrooms on her side. And no i didn't cheat with the larger half. She topped it because that's above my ability.


----------



## Nik333

LanterDan said:


> It takes some practice, and I've definitely burnt a few learning. I also always make several small pizzas, so if I end up having to scrap one, it isn't a big deal.
> 
> Spread coals flat on one side of grill. Grill crust first, direct heat cover on, 40-60 sec. Crust will "bubble up." Remove crust, flip, flatten bubbles and build pizza on the grilled side. Place back on direct hear, cover on, ~60 sec. Slide to indirect side, for another 60-90 sec. Rotate two or three times, but be quick and try to keep the cover on.
> 
> I do get a little charring on the bottom of the crust, but I don't find it objectionable, or too different that what comes out of a real wood fired pizza oven. I've attached a few more photos of this process.
> 
> I've adapted the process from Jamie Purviance's "Real Grilling" cookbook.



How do you keep it from sticking to the grill? Is it pretty floury? Meaning more flour dust than gooey?


----------



## LanterDan

I've never had a problem with it sticking. I guess its a little on the flowery side. I can roll and throw it without it sticking, although I do dust w/ flour first. Basic recipe is 1 pkg yeast, 1/2 tsp sugar, 1 tsp salt, 3/4 cup water, 2.5 cups AP flour, 3 TB olive oil. Like all recipes, you adjust the flour some, but that has always been reasonably close.


----------

